# SV venison loin



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

I bought  this 13.00 SV unit at Wal-mart.  Tested it for a few days to see if it would work.  It held constant temps, checked with my Instant read.  Only 1 degree off.







I needed to make a rack to keep the meat off the bottom of the pot.  Found this old basket that I dont use anymore, so I cut it apart.





Loin in the bag with season salt, butcher pepper and worcestershire sauce. Then into the fridge over night





Set the SV at 140 degrees for 12 hours.  





Dont know why this shrunk like this but it did and made it hard to sear. This was after a failed sear.





I will say this was the best venison loin I have ever ate.  Super tender, moist, and not a venison flavor like others I have had.






I wanted a SV unit mainly for sausages but I am thinking I will be using it alot more.  Chuckie next I think.


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice farmer!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks good to me. Nice job pc. I'll take moist and tender over sear any time.
Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Nice farmer!


Thanks Zippy





gmc2003 said:


> Looks good to me. Nice job pc. I'll take moist and tender over sear any time.
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thanks Chris.  I wanted to get the out side darkened up some just for looks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2018)

Not bad for a farmer I guess anyway I could eat that.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not bad for a farmer I guess anyway I could eat that.
> 
> Warren


Us farmers will eat anything Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2018)

Yup I hear smoked pole cat in that area is a real treat.  :D

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 2, 2018)

Very nice SV cook bud!  That loin looks top notch!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup I hear smoked pole cat in that area is a real treat.  :D
> 
> Warren



Never tired polecat.  We dont have them in my area.




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice SV cook bud!  That loin looks top notch!



Thanks Justin.   I will be using this thing more than I thought


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2018)

What you don't have skunks in that area.  :confused:

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> What you don't have skunks in that area.  :confused:
> 
> Warren




Not really.   Only smell a few a year.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2018)

Then you have pole cats. Ha
You could SV one.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 2, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Never tired polecat.  We dont have them in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea, the SV can be used in several ways.  Glad ya like it!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Then you have pole cats. Ha
> You could SV one.
> 
> Warren



Next gathering so everyone can try it?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2018)

My bear will be better. Ha

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> My bear will be better. Ha
> 
> Warren



No kidding, that bear was great this year.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2018)

Yup even Joe thought it was better than last year.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Nov 2, 2018)

Man,does that look good.Maybe try a torch for the sear when you get shrinkage,I know for a fact that farmers have torches.They're usually right next to the bailin' twine,tie wire,duct tape and sledgehammer.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Man,does that look good.Maybe try a torch for the sear when you get shrinkage,I know for a fact that farmers have torches.They're usually right next to the bailin' twine,tie wire,duct tape and sledgehammer.




Thats a good idea.   You forgot bungie cords.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 2, 2018)

Definitely looks good Adam, can't wait for more in the future.


----------



## dr k (Nov 2, 2018)

It looks tender. Maybe that strip of silver skin on that edge of loin contracted.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 2, 2018)

Sure looks good . Wait til you do a chuck roast . I read that the brand you have was in the top 2 most used by restaurants .


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

desertlites said:


> Definitely looks good Adam, can't wait for more in the future.




Thanks, there will be more for sure


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

dr k said:


> It looks tender. Maybe that strip of silver skin on that edge of loin contracted.




I bet it did.   I didnt trim it off.    It was very tender


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Sure looks good . Wait til you do a chuck roast . I read that the brand you have was in the top 2 most used by restaurants .



Really????  Maybe it will last then.  Hoping so.  

Thanks


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 3, 2018)

I love my Searzall just for that reason. Getting a good sear on odd shaped cuts is a snap with it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice job Adam!
You are going to find all kinds of uses for that SV.
They are an amazing little gadget.
Bear has done a lot of experimenting with his & has the time & temps down pretty good.
I usually go by his numbers & then tweak them to my own taste & texture.
You are gonna have some fun playing with your new toy!!!
Congrats & happy SV'ing!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Adam!!
You're in for a Treat doing a Chucky with SV.
Chucky & Eye Round are the Best SV of All---IMHO.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I love my Searzall just for that reason. Getting a good sear on odd shaped cuts is a snap with it.



That's a good idea.  Thanks 




SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Adam!
> You are going to find all kinds of uses for that SV.
> They are an amazing little gadget.
> Bear has done a lot of experimenting with his & has the time & temps down pretty good.
> ...



Thanks Al.  Yeah, I will be following Bear for sure.





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Adam!!
> You're in for a Treat doing a Chucky with SV.
> Chucky & Eye Round are the Best SV of All---IMHO.
> Nice Job!
> ...



Thanks Bear.  I need to read your step by step for the chuckie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Thanks Bear.  I need to read your step by step for the chuckie.




These are my two Favorite Chuckies with SV:

MED-Rare Fork Tender:
*Super Chuck Roast *Best Sliced Chucky (3-26-18)

Medium Pulled Beef Chucky:
*Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *(Perfect)

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice colour. Only had venison a 2-3 times and it wasn't properly (dry and tough). I bet yours was tender and moist. That is SV .

I would trade some pork goodies for a slice or two.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice colour. Only had venison a 2-3 times and it wasn't properly (dry and tough). I bet yours was tender and moist. That is SV .
> 
> I would trade some pork goodies for a slice or two.



It was moist and tender for sure.  I had a dull knife thats what the cut marks look like its dry.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2018)

could have used a chain saw. Ha

Warren


----------

